# صناعة غاز الهيدروجين للتدفئة



## الباتل1 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله وبركاتة 
بعد الاطلاع علي الموضوع حبيت انقلة لكم لتعم الفائدة
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و الصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين و الحمد لله رب العالمين

يتم فتح قارورة الغاز الفارغة ثم نضع فيها 100 ملم من حمض الهيدروكلوريك HCl او ما يسمى روح الملح ثم نضيف فوقها ورق الالمنيوم و نغلق القارورة بسرعة وباحكام و نضعها في حمام مائي بارد , لأن التفاعل يبدا بعد 30 ثانية الى دقيقة حسب تركيز حمض الهيدروكلوريك
عند بدأ التفاعل ينطلق غاز الهيدروجين الذي يملا القارورة + حرارة كبيرة مع العلم انه يجب الابتعاد عن القارورة مسافة آمنة مدة 30 دقيقة
بعد مرور 30 دقيقة يصبح لدينا قارورة غاز مليئة بالهيدروجين تستخدم للتدفئة او الطهو او تشغيل محركات السيارات او محركات انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية

1- حمض الهيدروكلوريك HCl و يسمى روح الملح يستخدم لتسريح المواسير المسدودة و المراحيض يباع في محلات الصباغة و بيع المواد الحديدية
2-ورق الالمنيوم يباع في محلات بيع المواد المستخدمة في صناعة الحلويات او يمكنكم الحصول عليه من محلات نجارة الالمنيوم قطع صغيرة
للمزيد من الشرح زورو موقع قناة العباقرة
www.mogulus.com/abakira
الموقع التعليمي التابع للقناة
www.ghaza1.fr.gd

لا تبخلو علينا بالدعاء
منقول​
http://www.qariya.com/vb/showthread.php?t=76057#ixzz13RsRjCEM​


----------



## الباتل1 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

وجدت علي اليتيوب هذة المقطع تشرح غاز الهيدروجين وطريقة صناعة حمض الهيدروكلوريك.
1-شرح الطريقة الكيميائية لصناعة وقود الهيدروجين علي اليتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9THdzBuJ7c&feature=related
2-طريقة صناعة حمض الهيدروكلوريك باستخدام ملح الطعام و حمض الكبريت
مع العلم أن حمض الهيدروكلوريك يمكن أن يستخدم في عملية التصنيع الكيميائي لوقود الهيدروجين و ذلك باضافة حمض الهيدروكلوريك فوق الألمنيوم فينطلق غاز الهيدروجين
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXkHDgCNjVQ&feature=related

هاذا لتعم الفائدة اعظاء وزوار المنتدي والله من وراء القصد


----------



## الباتل1 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

ولا تعليق
اين مهدسون الكيميا هل من الممكن تطبيق ماذكر ام هو من غثاء النت .


----------



## امواج الخليج (4 نوفمبر 2010)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم _

_كل الشكر والتقدير علي هذه المعلومات القيمه _
_مع الاحترام والشكر _
_اخوكم _
_امواج الخليج _


----------



## محمد الشارود (5 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمه جدا


----------



## الباتل1 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

امواج الخليج قال:


> _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم _
> 
> _كل الشكر والتقدير علي هذه المعلومات القيمه _
> _مع الاحترام والشكر _
> ...





محمد الشارود قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات القيمه جدا


اشكركم علي المرور علي موضوعي الذي ارجوا ان يكون نافع للجميع


----------



## zaid zaid (16 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ الباتل1
الفديوات المرفقة صحيحة علميا ولا شائبة عليها وهي ليست من غث النت كما سألت
ولكن
هنالك اكثر من مشكلة
ماهو الهدف من الامر ؟؟؟؟؟
فكرة التحليل الكهربائي للماء مطبقة وعملية رغم ان استهلاكها للكهرباء يقلل من جدواها الاقتصادي
اما اضافة ورق الالمنوم فويل الى الحوامض او القواعد لتحرير غاز الهيدروجين ايضا صحيحة ولكنها غير منطقية الجدوى ككلف المواد الداخلة بالتفاعل وقيمة الطاقة الخارجة بالاضافة الى تفاعلها غير مستقر 
والامر الاكثر خطورة مايلي
ان غاز الهيدروجين لايمكن تحويلة الى سائل الا بضغوط عالية جدا او تبريد شديد جدا
فلو كانت المواد في التجارب اعلاه بنسب اكبر لانفجرت حاوية الحريق
ثانيا ان خزن الغاز داخل حاوية الحريق بتلك الصورة اي بحالته الغازية ليس ذي نفع حيث ان كميته قليلة جدا .. 
 يصبح الامر عمليان كان الخزن في قناني تتحمال ضغط بحدود 300 بار كقناني الاوكسجين مثلا لتكون كمية الغاز المخزونة مجدية .. 
ارجو عدم تجربة التجارب المرفقة الا لذوي المعرفة والدراية واخذ الاحتياطات اللازمة
تحياتي


----------



## وحيدالعلي (16 نوفمبر 2010)

امواج الخليج قال:


> _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم _





امواج الخليج قال:


> [*]
> [*]_كل الشكر والتقدير علي هذه المعلومات القيمه _
> [*]_مع الاحترام والشكر _
> [*]_اخوكم _
> [*]_امواج الخليج _



 سيسلموووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

كل الشكر اخي الكريم


----------

